# JVC RS-15 calibration- lots of pictures!



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

First, a big thanks to Kal for his post- Grayscale for dummies. Finally got around to calibrating the JVC RS-15 and I thought I would share the results. The RS-15 is a great projector and throws a pretty decent image straight out of the box. Calibrate it and it gets even better. 

Overall its a great projector- the only thing that bothers me is the black level which still has'nt caught up with my other CRT projector. Howver on every other front- sharpness, color its a winner. I dont think you will go wrong with this projector. 



OK, so first the results and screenshots- coz nobody does not like screenshots. 

A couple of screenshots for complexion-




























And now some colorful animation shots- 















































Some shots with color-















































Some blacks














































I have a completely light controlled room and I wanted a gamma of 2.35. I started off with these settings- 

setting=User1, 
color temp =6500, 
gamma =2.3
lens aperture at 1

Unfortunately at this setting both the gamma and color temperature was severely off. As 
you can see the color temp was actually much coller than 6500 and gamma was also about 
2.03. So you would have an bluish image with low contrast with this setting. 




























I adjusted the gamma to 2.5 on the projector but even this measured 2.2 or less. 

Finally setting the gamma to 2.6 resulted closer to a 2.35 measured gamma. Setting the color temperature to 5800 on the projector got it closer to 6500. 




























At this point I could have adjusted the rgb settings on the projector, I preferred to set them on the lumagen instead. After 2 iterative passes, the numbers looked much better. 

This is the final result for now. With a better meter and more patience I could get better results. Howver the projector is in its temporarary location on the floor and once its on the ceiling, it will get brighter since the viewing angle will get better. Also dE is less than 10.

Luminance tracking is decent except for the aberration at the 80% mark.










COlor temperature tracking is decent










Gamma is around 2.35 as I intended. 











RGB tracking is much better












Equipment
JVC RS-15 of course
Oppo bdp-93
Lumagen hdp pro
Emotiva UMC-1 (only for audio. Video is from oppo to lumagen for gamma adjustment, on to projector)

Calibrator is a Eye-one Display 2 with COlorHCFR software

Photos taken with a 5d Canon and a 24/2.8 lens at f/4 ISO 100
Whitebalance was set using the 80% gray image


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap: :T:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice. Glad you like it.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you post a link to that article you referenced please? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

kadijk said:


> Can you post a link to that article you referenced please? Thanks


There are many articles for calibrating a display. We have one here from Tom Huffman. Kal's guide is hosted at Curt Palme's forum and he has a link to it here. And there are many informative links in the sticky threads as well - in the HDTV | Video Displays | Processors forum.

No offense to Kal, but I prefer Tom's article.


----------

